# confuseddddddd



## gazzafletch (Apr 13, 2013)

2 of my does have been in with my buck for two weeks and still no sign of a preg belly, is it possible my buck has weak sperm


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

If they were in with a large group of does, it can take 15 days for them to go into a heat cycle, once in with a buck. Or they could just have been 4-6 days out of cycle. Then two weeks from that heat cycle, before you might see signs. The male may have taken his time as well, possibly doubling the length of wait. After that you get into thoughts about not enough light hours, and temperature, but it's often the above.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's very different how long it will take for them to show, if even at all. 
I had one of my bucks in with his first doe a while back, and she started showing almost immediately on the weight scale. She gave birth after 21 days. Then I put him in with another doe from another group (same size), and after 3 weeks she wasn't showing at all. She gave birth 5 weeks after being put with him. So it doesn't have to have anything to do with your buck. Could just be a slow doe. As TCG says, it sometimes takes a long time for them to go into heat.
My mother in law also breeds mice, and she put in two does with the same buck. Both does gave birth on the same day, 3 weeks after being put with him. One of them was huuuge, gave birth to 13. The other was hardly showing, but gave birth to 6.
I would recommend weighing your mice before you put them together for breeding, and sometimes during their time together. Weight gain is the easiest way to tell, because you can't always see it.


----------

